# Weiterleitung a la nic



## wethe (4. Oktober 2006)

Vermute mal dass der ein oder andere schonmal eine  domain hatte.

Ich besitze eine Domain und möchte diese auf eine andere weiterleiten. Wenn ich nun eine Weiterleitung mit dem Serverprog einrichte wird sobald die Weiterleitung ausgeführt wurde, die neue Domain in der Adressleiste des Browsers angezeigt.
Bei nic hat man jedoch die Möglichkeit permanent, selbst nach dem Ausführen der Weiterleitung, die erste Domain von der die Weiterleitung ausging, anzuzeigen.
Meine Frage ist nun:

Wie mach ich sowas? Und wo muss ich den code einsetzen?
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!

Lieben Gruß
Jacob


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2006)

Dafür gibt es zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten: Entweder wird die Seite in einem Frame geöffnet oder der Server dient als Proxy also als Mittelsmann, der die Daten weiterleitet. Ich tippe eher auf ersteres.


----------

